# Thoughts on Confirmation of my boy



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

15 year old Standardbred Gelding

The picture is at a slight angle (check the fence line)...and he seems to bending his neck away a bit.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Really nice from what I can tell.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know much about Standardbreds but I like him.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is very well turned out. He is a bit over condition but halter horses usually are. A few extra pounds covers a lot of flaws!

He has a well set next on a steep shoulder. His hocks and knees are a bit far off the ground and he is built down hill and front end heavy. He withers carry back into a short back and a strong coupling to well rounded hind quarters. He is a bit straight through the stifle and hocks and his hind legs are noticeably longer (in an out of proportion way) than his fronts. He has good bone. 

I cannot comment to his knees and legs as they are not defined in the photo. 

Again, very nicely turned out.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Elana...the photo is angled a bit..I have never noticed his hind legs being longer..I will try to find a "straight" picture.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Here is another one..a bit straighter


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Ha.. MUCH better photo. He still has out of proportionately long hind legs and here you can see he has a bit of set to his hocks (a bit sickle). He also shoes here a steeper croup though not to the point of being a fault. He has good bone and is NOT tied in at the knee. he still has a steepish shoulder and his point of shoulder is set a little low.

Nice horse. Would not mind seeing if this one could do some fox Hunting.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't typically like Standardbreds but I really do like this guy. He is in top condition and his good traits are accented nicely in the pictures. He has his flaws that Elana already mentioned but I can't help but still really like him as a whole. I wouldn't mind having him in MY barn and I love his face. Definitely standardbred, but not the usual 'cinderblock' that I'm used to seeing.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely not a cinderblock!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. He's very regal looking.


----------



## GottaQH (Jul 15, 2013)

He's very handsome.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

That is one beautiful boy! None are perfect but his good features outweigh any small flaws he might have. BTW, I have a 32 year old Standardbred mare who has carried me willingly over many trails, and that was after she retired as a race horse. Standardbreds are a wonderful breed, IMHO. Hope you go for it and enjoy many years eith him.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Silver Match is a 15 year old retired Pacer. He raced 287 times over his 10 year career.
He is my first horse; I got him for a 50th birthday present for myself. I had probably ridden fewer than a dozen times in my life at that point.
A lot of people can't quite figure out what breed he is..and his gait adds to the confusion as he racks!
Match stands 15.1 and is really a "narrow" horse...but is all muscle.

Here is, probably, my favorite photo of him


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Match took third in halter at the 2013 World Standardbred show...finishing behind a 7 yr old gelding and a 5 yr old Stallion...not bad for 15 year old War-horse.


----------

